# Death from Baytril.



## Torment (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello.

Has anyone experienced Baytril killing a mouse?

I got some Baytril yesterday. 2.5% - 0.05ml twice a day.

I had 4 mice, 18 months old with mild respiratory symptoms, mainly nasal sounds but in themselves they seemed active n such.

The syringe I had was an insulin type, 100unit/1ml.

I've given Baytril last summer to 6 other mice. The vet (two visits, 2 vets) had no advice on how to administer, only to try mix in with a fav food, fruit juice, yog or peanut butter, no mention of diluting the dose.

The way I administered it. Got small knife. placed three small bars worth from the syringe of Baytril (thought I'd apply tad less, the first vet suggested 0.03 last time) on the knife. Then I placed a little bit of peanut butter on top.

Now one of the mice after about 2 minutes started to get on and off seizures, about 3 minutes had a longer seizure and passed away. The other 3 mice had no side effects.

Obviously I killed one of the mice. My worry is did I overdose, is the amount I gave warrant this swift horrible end?

I have spoken with a few people and now researched methods to administer Baytril, most common is .5ml in to a 75ml water bottle. Both visits to the vets didn't mention diluting the 0.03 or 0.05 doses in water or suggest the water bottle method.

Has anyone had mice die to Baytril?
Did I lethally overdose the mice?

Thing is I'm now scared to use meds on mice.

Many thanks

Rob


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Yeah, probably overdoes.

In the future, just use olive or vegetable oil. It is organic and will kill the parasites.


----------



## Torment (Nov 16, 2017)

Thanks for replying.

This was an antibiotic, 2 girls had chattering, thought I'd try nipping any lung infection in the bud.

Can't workout why the other girls were fine if it was an overdose. The girl was 37g in weight and there was another girl lighter at 32g and she was fine.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh, I assumed because some people use Baytril to kill external or internal parasites.

I never use medication for my mice. However, I have heard primarily negative experiences with most medications including Baytril for mice. Either the dosage is too much or the disease returns after the treatment.

The mice likely overdose because their bodies' were already weak from the respiratory infection, a common disease in mice that can only be resolved by not breeding infected individuals.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Lake Mousery said:


> Oh, I assumed because some people use Baytril to kill external or internal parasit


Baytril has no impact on parasites at all, it's an antibiotic.
Assuming you have the 10% solution the dosage is 1ml per litre of water for 5 to 7 days.Offer the treated water as the only source of fluid, preferably in a bottle.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## roneidaselva (May 28, 2019)

The bacteria which helps both rats and people digest food can be killed off by antibiotics. When they are prescribed for your rat, ask if you can give him yogurt while he's on them. If the gut flora gets wiped out by the antibiotic your rat could develop diarrhea which can quickly lead to dehydration. Dehydration is very serious for a rat.


----------

